# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Rencana Bangun Kolam Koi Impian

## Tancho

Dear Suhu2 semua,
Saya ada sedikit dana untuk membangun sebuah kolam impian saya, saya mohon bantuan sarannya, saya mau membuat kolam koi dengan bentuk bulat dengan desain seperti dibawah ini.



Yang mau saya tanyakan adalah:
1. apakah bottom drain 3" sudah cukup untuk kolam saya
2. Pompa apa yang cocok untuk arus dan air terjun
3.Apakah dengan perpaduan 2 filter yaitu dengan bottom drain dan under gravel apakah bisa maximal.

Terima kasih 

Salam

Resi

----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mudpond

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mudpond

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

> Thanks a lot om  saya di Jatibening Bekasi


ciyuss  nehhh  saya di  Jatibening taman sari persada golf om wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andidarmali81

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tancho



----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mevius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

